# Best Deal on Red Barn Fencing???



## GoatRancher11 (Feb 11, 2011)

First off, I really appreciate everyone's opinions on this forum.  I have decided to suck it up and go with Red Barn fencing for this very reason.

I know Tractor Supply sells 330 foot (one roll) for about $289.  Is their any other place that may sell it for cheaper in bulk?  You do get a 5% discount for buying in bulk from Tractor Supply but that just basically covers the taxes.

Thanks guys.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 11, 2011)

I found some once at a small family owned farm supply store, but it was not significantly less, and the difference was eaten up by the gas needed to go further to the family owned store.  Nevertheless, I bought it from the family until they closed, then TSC was the only other place I could find it around here.

Good fencing is expensive but in the long run, it is cheaper!  I plan on buying some more for that exact price at my local TSC in the spring.


----------



## miron28 (Feb 12, 2011)

i would check with the local farm store even if it is the same price at least you know the money will go to a american owned store and not china! 
you can't find anything in tsc that is american made! 

i got some rolls of fence that were 330 foot long  it was 175.00 at the local feed store.  looks the same as tsc stuff just diffenert name!


----------



## GoatRancher11 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good ideas by both!  If I can find some for $175/roll, I'm in business.  I think I will hit up a family owned suppy store for that matter.  TSC looks like the only place so far though.

I gotta believe there is a deal out there somewhere.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Feb 12, 2011)

How tall is the fencing?  Are you located near an Azure Standard drop point?  They have  4' Davis Wire 330 feet ranch hand hinged joint field fencing for $$213.65/roll.  Not sure if that's similar fencing - but if so and you're near a drop point there's no shipping charge and no sales tax since it's purchased from Oregon.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 12, 2011)

Just keep in mind, unless you are going to run electric wire on the inside of it, the fencing will take quit a beating from the goats and needs to be as strong a fencing as possible.  

Although I would recommend running electric no matter what.


----------



## Horsefly (Feb 12, 2011)

Is the fence you were talking about no climb horse fence or field fencing?  I didn't see any good fencing at TSC last time I was there.  We are trying to fence 650' and its going to cost over $1000 to do it as cheap as possible.  A 4' high 100' roll of Red Barn No Climb Horse fence is like $170 at Home Depot!  Is there some stash of cheap fencing yall know about I don't?  We are trying to do it well so the stuff we are getting is 12 gauge and has reinforced welds but still its ALOT of money, when we have 2 other fences that probably need to be redone too.


----------



## jlbpooh (Feb 12, 2011)

I got the Red Brand  woven field fencing for around $150 a roll at TSC last year. I fenced in 4 acres or so, with some extra crossfencing. I have supplemented that with electric for the goat pasture and have not had a problem with them being hard on the fence or escapes.


----------



## freemotion (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh, I thought you meant Red Brand.....now I see it is Red BARN.  You need woven wire, not welded.  They put their pointy little hoofies on the wires and the welds snap.  I put some welded wire around my compost heap and one day the goats decided to use it to reach some delectable branches in the neighbor's yard and turned that fencing into a pile of loose wires in one afternoon.

I believe there is some Red Brand woven wire goat field fencing with 4x4 squares at TSC for just under $300 for 330'.  When I bought the Red Brand horse fencing with 2x4 squares from TSC to do my fence, it was $99 per 100'.   Now it is something like $169 for the same roll.  To me, that makes the big roll of goat fencing a pretty good deal.

I don't know if they have the horse fencing in a 330' roll, as I was taking it home in my car's trunk (hanging out the back!  ) one or two rolls at a time and putting it up by myself, and I never could've handled such a large roll.  I never looked.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

TSC will match prices on the exact same fence from other suppliers.  If you find it cheaper elsewhere (shop online, print it out) take it to TSC and they'll give you the same price.  
Some managers will match price on *similar* items, some won't...but if you can find the same brand for less, they WILL match it.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 13, 2011)

Is TSC Just in the midwest? I have not found them out here.... We have Del's and the Co op ( cenex) few others but not TSC


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 13, 2011)

mossyStone said:
			
		

> Is TSC Just in the midwest? I have not found them out here.... We have Del's and the Co op ( cenex) few others but not TSC


We have them in Virginia, but I have never seen one in Wisconsin.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 13, 2011)

mossyStone said:
			
		

> Is TSC Just in the midwest? I have not found them out here.... We have Del's and the Co op ( cenex) few others but not TSC


I never saw them when I lived in Washington.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 13, 2011)

There's a store locator thingie on the website....
http://www.tractorsupply.com/
There are TSC's all over the US, but not in every state, if that makes sense....They even took over Dell's Farm Stores...I'm trying to get transferred to Hawaii


----------



## redfarmhouse (Feb 13, 2011)

Home Depot in our area carried Red Brand fencing and they beat TS price.  We just bought some this week.


----------



## mossyStone (Feb 13, 2011)

i Just checked California and Montana  thats a little to far for a feed run!!!!!


----------

